# 300 Questions/Advice



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys, working on rebuilding my 2000 Fourtrax 300 for my girl friend, I beat it good when I was younger now its time to fix it up, my questions are... Is there any option for the front brakes other than drums? I can't find any disc brake kits except for up to 99 so is there a way to make them work by changing a-arms or anything? Also my rear brake got destroyed any disc brake option for it? Any downside to taking it off completely? We will be riding everything from mud to sand to rocks. Are there any options for aftermarket front master cylinders my screws snapped when I tried to remove the cover. Also any aftermarket front and rear fenders available? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

try searchin ebay , should have alot of parts there


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

there are oem style replacement fenders and an aftermarket that lacks a removeable grille and toolbox. 

theres no difference on the brakes from 99-00 so any of the disc brake kits will work. I just installed the Superatv kit on mine, and its hands down the best upgrade I've made yet (besides maybe the outlaws lol). Aftermarket master cyl? not so much a "high performance" but a factory replacement.

Check Mr.cycles.com for factory replacement parts or ebay for aftermarket junk.


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

What is the name brand on the fenders your talking about? I searched google and all I could find was maier and they cost more than the oem ones! I'll have to look into the superatv ones because these drum brakes are horrible!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Maier is the brand.

There is no current remedy for the rear drums, but the for the fronts superatv makes a great kit IMO.


----------

